

Ask HN: Getting a new job: Recruiter, Hired.com, or By Myself? - adrenalinerush6

What is the best way for getting a new job? I&#x27;ve heard that recruiters end up taking part of your potential salary, but I know it&#x27;s difficult to get a job on your own. There&#x27;s also online apps like Hired.com, how do those fit into the equation?
======
pinewurst
Depends where you are and what your situation is.

My personal experiences with recruiters (free range as opposed to company-
employed) have been very bad over the years, so I'd recommend avoiding them if
possible. Every one of them will testify how they are "different", too. Yeah,
right.

I don't think the online tech hiring startups have proved themselves yet. My
experience, again, is that that they're more a pretty face over the same old
"technical interview" crud that we know and love. Your mileage may vary of
course...

------
cblock811
They all vary. Why not just do them all and see what sticks. It isn't much
effort to use Hired.com, the recruiter does much of the legwork for you, and
you should be out networking anyways. Just cast a wider net.

------
ashworth
I got a job through Hired.com about a year ago at a series B start-up in
Mountain View. It was a great experience, they connected me with 11 companies
and I got offers from half of them within 2 weeks.

------
rrrrrraul
Have you thought about attending tech Meetups (if there are any in your area),
in my experience there are often individuals looking to hire devs.

